# Crossbow's Sheesh



## catchysumfishy

I don't have a problem with them and i am very interested in them but with that a side, i am Nauseated at the amount of people that have Never shot Any Archery equipment that i have heard say that they just purchased a new crossbow and do they need some kind of "Special" tag to hunt with them and they need to know fast because Archery season starts in less than two weeks! Oh how many wounded animals will be in Excruciating pain or dying an agonizing death due to these Last minute warriors! This isn't to bash the people that know what they are doing-just the Idiots!


----------



## LRM

I would say the same percentages of rookie 1st time bow hunters who buy the "Ready - to - shoot - Compound bow" with no clue.


----------



## catchysumfishy

LRM said:


> I would say the same percentages of rookie 1st time bow hunters who buy the "Ready - to - shoot - Compound bow" with no clue.


I think it's a lot more-a lot of these people would have NEVER EVER wanted to shoot a bow!


----------



## LRM

along with same amount of people who pick up a rifle with the idea it was on last year..I don't know what happend..


----------



## catchysumfishy

LRM said:


> along with same amount of people who pick up a rifle with the idea it was on last year..I don't know what happend..


Yesir, i'm with ya!


----------



## Captn C

Last year the wife and I talked about getting one...it would be for her to shoot hogs with...not to deer hunt with. You know how hogs get under a feeder...moving constantly.

Have you guys ever shot one? We have a guy on our lease that is disabled and he let me shoot his a few years ago. I don't recall what brand it was, but money was no issue for him so I know it has to top of the line. I was not impressed...it was not as fast as I thought it would be and it was pretty loud. The arrow seemed shed speed pretty qiuck too.

I'm not really "for" them being used as archery gear for game animals and to be honest the new law snuck up on me...I didn't even know it coming until it was a done deal.

We still plan to get one, but it won't take the place of our bows for deer and turkey. I doubt I'll ever hunt with it, but the wife wants to use it on hogs.


----------



## Bucksnort

I'll be sitting in a tripod next to my daughter and her crossbow opening morning. She hasn't made me throw up with any of her questions yet. I can hardly wait to see her get-r-1.


----------



## Dead Wait

catchysumfishy said:


> I don't have a problem with them and i am very interested in them but with that a side, i am Nauseated at the amount of people that have Never shot Any Archery equipment that i have heard say that they just purchased a new crossbow and do they need some kind of "Special" tag to hunt with them and they need to know fast because Archery season starts in less than two weeks! Oh how many wounded animals will be in Excruciating pain or dying an agonizing death due to these Last minute warriors! This isn't to bash the people that know what they are doing-just the Idiots!


 I was at Gander mnt in Sugarland the other day listening to Mr. Money Bags talking to Sal behind the counter. Mr. M B tells Sal that the crossbow that's more expensive Must be a better setup than all the other's Just because it cost more. Sal was trying to explain the different feature's of all the bows there. Mr. M B wasn't having it. He tells Sal, if i'm going to shoot it, it's got to be the best. Sal asked him what kind of crossbow he already had. He said he didn't have one. He just wanted to be able to get a jump on his buddies. When I said I was at the store the other day, I guess I should have said Sunday. 12 day's before opening day of bow season. You can't even shoot a crossbow at Gander. This clown never asked about sighting it in. He just wanted to make sure it was top dollar. It kind of makes me feel good about having poor habit's. Shooting my poor deer. On a real **** poor place. :smile:


----------



## Bucksnort

Yeah DW and I was on a hunt where I saw a guy loading his bullets in his pistol magazine backwards. I politely showed him the correct way but it scard the bajeebers out of me to know I was hunting along side him. They are everywhere. It ain't just xbow hunters.


----------



## waterspout

did I miss a law change? when did crossbows become legal during archery only season? Let me go look unless someone has it already! It was illegal unless you had a limb impairment, yada yada.. be back


----------



## waterspout

OK,, humm interesting,, news to me. wow http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/means/


----------



## Dead Wait

Bucksnort said:


> Yeah DW and I was on a hunt where I saw a guy loading his bullets in his pistol magazine backwards. I politely showed him the correct way but it scard the bajeebers out of me to know I was hunting along side him. They are everywhere. It ain't just xbow hunters.


 No that's some funny $***. :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy

Bucksnort said:


> Yeah DW and I was on a hunt where I saw a guy loading his bullets in his pistol magazine backwards. I politely showed him the correct way but it scard the bajeebers out of me to know I was hunting along side him. They are everywhere. It ain't just xbow hunters.


True dat, but this is about thuh run down a git me one Xbow trigger jerkers! :biggrin:


----------



## Bucksnort

Dead Wait said:


> No that's some funny $***. :biggrin:


Brotha, I promise you it gave me an "oh ***" feeling especially since it was a glock 40. I hear you Catchy! that is the first thing I thought of but my opinions have changed quiet a bit since this NRA sponsored bill went into effect. I have no probs with it. I-10 and 59 will be a little more crowded Oct. 2nd this year.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25

I agree with you guys in that it is not for me but any one useing one should be aware of the shotting capabilities or effectiveness. The sad truth is I bet some go hunting without ever so much as sighting it in.


----------



## Bucksnort

Andy_Holland_25 said:


> The sad truth is I bet some go hunting without ever so much as sighting it in.


Andy your right on the money with this statement. Unfortunately this applies to all methods of hunting. I know some see this xbow thing as a negative but in reality it is not. Look at the positives that have came out of this. 
1. Crossbow sales are skyrocketing which means more hunting minded companies and employees in the hunting industry.
2. More and More crossbow ads in the mags and television which is more revenue for that hunting venue.
3 More hunters buying archery tags which means more money for Wildlife agencies.
4. More hunters afield teaching the pastime so it isn't taken away from the future and replaced by the concrete jungle.
5. More hunters arriving earlier in the small towns across America providing revenue.

I'm sure I could come up with more but that is just what I spit out. Just think of all of the PETA people out there that would love to ban bow hunting because they find it cruel to let a deer die from bleeding to death, hunters not going after their animals till the next day, letting them bleed out slowly so they don't run off. Ya know it could have gone the other way especially with the crowd we have running the show in Washington. If you don't think these anti-bow hunters are out there just check out my son's first bow kill on youtube and look at the anti-hunter comments. Check out their sites. They hate us!! Bottom line is unless all archery is outlawed the xbows are here to stay.(my 2 pennies)


----------



## bountyhunter

I really don't want to get in to this discuss, y'all should know how I feel on this subject, but it is coming to pass just like I thought it would. I really hoped I'd be wrong, but that is not the case. Please folks if you buy and XBow, sight it in and shoot it a couple of times at least before you hit the woods........Please.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*mo money fo tha small towns*



Bucksnort said:


> Andy your right on the money with this statement. Unfortunately this applies to all methods of hunting. I know some see this xbow thing as a negative but in reality it is not. Look at the positives that have came out of this.
> 1. Crossbow sales are skyrocketing which means more hunting minded companies and employees in the hunting industry.
> 2. More and More crossbow ads in the mags and television which is more revenue for that hunting venue.
> 3 More hunters buying archery tags which means more money for Wildlife agencies.
> 4. More hunters afield teaching the pastime so it isn't taken away from the future and replaced by the concrete jungle.
> 5. More hunters arriving earlier in the small towns across America providing revenue.well said the roads will be packed with johnie laws toooooo!
> drive safe cause i have 15 miles to go in katy:rotfl:
> I'm sure I could come up with more but that is just what I spit out. Just think of all of the PETA people out there that would love to ban bow hunting because they find it cruel to let a deer die from bleeding to death, hunters not going after their animals till the next day, letting them bleed out slowly so they don't run off. Ya know it could have gone the other way especially with the crowd we have running the show in Washington. If you don't think these anti-bow hunters are out there just check out my son's first bow kill on youtube and look at the anti-hunter comments. Check out their sites. They hate us!! Bottom line is unless all archery is outlawed the xbows are here to stay.(my 2 pennies)


 go man go


----------



## State_Vet

I hunted with a guy a couple of years ago, it was his first time shooting a Xbow, we were attacked by a spike, I was worried that he was not going to be able to defend us:tongue:


----------



## Bucksnort

State_Vet said:


> I hunted with a guy a couple of years ago, it was his first time shooting a Xbow, we were attacked by a spike, I was worried that he was not going to be able to defend us:tongue:


hmmm, did you get that on video? :rotfl:


----------



## Capt.Buzz

I have a Xbow and it is a blast to shoot. Never hunted deer with it and probably never will (too loud). I like my compound too much. Never the less, I'm glad for the before mentioned benefits of this legalization of the XBow. By the way, can I use a sharpened stick or a blow dart dipped in frog's blood to kill a deer?


----------



## 11andy11

I didn't even know they changed the law. I don't like it. Archery season is for bows.


----------



## Bucksnort

Yeah, I remember when you couldn't shoot does. Then they changed the law. I didn't like it either.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Capt.Buzz said:


> I have a Xbow and it is a blast to shoot. Never hunted deer with it and probably never will (too loud). I like my compound too much. Never the less, I'm glad for the before mentioned benefits of this legalization of the XBow. By the way, can I use a sharpened stick or a blow dart dipped in frog's blood to kill a deer?


Nock yer lights out as long as you are proficient at it!


----------



## Sniper John

I am really surprised people are still arguing the point. The law passed with no problem. The regulations have been set to match. And I don't see it going away. Will some people have a learning curve with it, I don't know. But it goes back to the fact that Archery season has changed. Just as it changed when compounds became legal. Private land managers can choose to allow or not allow crossbows if they choose. Beyond that, it is pretty much a done deal and for hunting seasons to come. At different times in October I will be out with my Compound for the most part and also out with my rifle for hogs. But on most of those hunts where I would have been using a rifle, I will likely use the crossbow instead just to do something different. After 30 years of bowhunting I am well past the method hunter stage and have been using a rifle for hogs in October for some time. For me a using a crossbow on some of those hunts is actually a step back if you consider that.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Have plenty of the blaze orange on you this season lease or no lease. Be careful, they walk among us and a trigger is a lot different than a bow string.


----------



## Bucksnort

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Have plenty of the blaze orange on you this season lease or no lease. Be careful, they walk among us and a trigger is a lot different than a bow string.


What is the point of this ignorant statement?

Jvt, I think some people are just realizing the law has been passed and when they hear about they are flabbergasted. Either they are not hard core bow hunters and have not been paying attention or they have been bow hunting so long that they assume everything is the same with no changes.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Bucksnort said:


> What is the point of this ignorant statement?


 
What is ignorant about saying be careful?? Crossbows have a farther range than most standard bows and they ARE more dangerous and we all know people will be people. I have always loved crossbows and I am using a Excalibur Equinox this bow season so I am not knocking them by any means. Take it easy snort..


----------



## catchysumfishy

It's NOT about CROSSBOWS, it's about the people that run out and purchase one on a whim-Yippee-they passed thuh bill and it is most likely here to stay "Helluvadeal" WOOHOOOOO! Argue the point all you people want to but it is about sorry arsed folks that who could give a dayum about ethical hunting PERIOD! They think because they can purchase one after discussing it for Maybe 20 minutes at a store with a salesman that could give a dayum about their safety concerns-walk right out of there get home -set-up on a target and hit the Bullseye right away that they can actually go out and harvest a deer NO PROBLEM! This just frustrates the hayell out of me and the only reason i'm not mentioning any other form of weapon is that Cross Bows sales blew up right away and every stinkin wknd warrior will own one and you watch, the land owners will get sick of seeing dead/wounded deer from Xbow bolts and shut ALL archery hunting down on a lot of places-who will win then? Sure it is an injection to the archery season economy NOW but what will it be THEN?


----------



## Bucksnort

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> What is ignorant about saying be careful?? Crossbows have a farther range than most standard bows and they ARE more dangerous and we all know people will be people. I have always loved crossbows and I am using a Excalibur Equinox this bow season so I am not knocking them by any means. Take it easy snort..


 I am reading it as if you were insinuating that xbow hunters are more careless because "_they_" are xbow hunters. If that is not what you meant then I apologize. Lake Amistad has banned xbow hunting this year because the say it is more dangerous. I hear every year of firearm accidents but never bow or xbow.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Bucksnort said:


> I am reading it as if you were insinuating that xbow hunters are more careless because "_they_" are xbow hunters. If that is not what you meant then I apologize. Lake Amistad has banned xbow hunting this year because the say it is more dangerous. I hear every year of firearm accidents but never bow or xbow.


It's NOT the x Bow that is so dangerous-it's the nerds that know nothing about them other than how to cock ,aim and pull the trigger!


----------



## Captn C

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> What is ignorant about saying be careful?? Crossbows have a *farther range than most standard bows *and they ARE more dangerous and we all know people will be people. I have always loved crossbows and I am using a Excalibur Equinox this bow season so I am not knocking them by any means. Take it easy snort..


Are you sure? The one I shot a few years ago was pretty slow compared to what I expected. Also those lite little arrows must loose engery pretty quick.

Anyone ever "flight" shot one to see how far the arrow (bolt) will fly?

Ole Tim Whiteford from Viking Archery was shot in the leg once back in the 70's by an arrow and no one knew where it came from...at least that was the story he told me.


----------



## drred4

My concern is with some one that has never shot one thinks they can shoot as far as a rifle since it looks the same or set up in a rifle type config. YOu never know now days. Other than that practice practice practice just like with a bow or other method.


----------



## Tiny

Guns ain't dangerous. Bows ain't dangerous and crossbows danged sure ain't dangerous! It's the idiots that don't know what the hell they are doing that are dangerous!

BS... that was a good video man, good return comments to the PETA queers as well. Cudos to your son.


----------



## LRM

*now thats funny*



drred4 said:


> My concern is with some one that has never shot one thinks they can shoot as far as a rifle since it looks the same or set up in a rifle type config. YOu never know now days. Other than that practice practice practice just like with a bow or other method.


if someone think if they put the red dot on a deer at 100 yrds and tries to make that shot...:rotfl::rotfl:
that will be a $20 lesson...
with the broadhead plowing the ground at 30 to 40 yrds:headknock

they will do it once and no harm.

it's amazing how many posters have not even shot one and are now experts..


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Captn C said:


> Are you sure? The one I shot a few years ago was pretty slow compared to what I expected. Also those lite little arrows must loose engery pretty quick.
> 
> Anyone ever "flight" shot one to see how far the arrow (bolt) will fly?
> 
> Ole Tim Whiteford from Viking Archery was shot in the leg once back in the 70's by an arrow and no one knew where it came from...at least that was the story he told me.


 I know some top of the line bows travel faster and have more kinetic energy but these new crossbows have scopes and triggers. My 225# Excalibur Equinox X-bow with the vari-zone scope has my bolts traveling at 345fps and I have a consistent 5" group at 50yards. I could never do that with the peep hole and kisser button on my bow. But the main thing my 12 year old son can bow hunt with me too.


----------



## catchysumfishy

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I know some top of the line bows travel faster and have more kinetic energy but these new crossbows have scopes and triggers. My 225# Excalibur Equinox X-bow with the vari-zone scope has my bolts traveling at 345fps and I have a consistent 5" group at 50yards. I could never do that with the peep hole and kisser button on my bow. But the main thing my 12 year old son can bow hunt with me too.


If you have a 5" group at 50 yards why are you shooting that far? This is the kind of stuff i'm talking about.......


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

catchysumfishy said:


> If you have a 5" group at 50 yards why are you shooting that far? This is the kind of stuff i'm talking about.......


 Relax.. The five inch group was at a target not a real deer. The scope has cross hairs for 20(main) 30yds 40yds and 50yds I was sighting it in. Making sure I can get an accurate ethical shot off. Did the same with my bow just didn't group near as well. I agree with you I think 50 yards may be pushing it a little. My hunting shots will never be more than 35 40 yards.


----------



## llred

catchysumfishy said:


> If you have a 5" group at 50 yards why are you shooting that far? This is the kind of stuff i'm talking about.......


Yet when someone has a video or a story about a bow shot at 50yards it is amazing:rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy

llred said:


> Yet when someone has a video or a story about a bow shot at 50yards it is amazing:rotfl:


Not to me, it's absurd!


----------



## S-3 ranch

*we can agree on an xbow*



catchysumfishy said:


> If you have a 5" group at 50 yards why are you shooting that far? This is the kind of stuff i'm talking about.......


 you are 100% on this x bow thing , game will be lost , people will get hurt trying to shoot out of box blinds , the law was passed , but they should have made it where you need a training coarse before you can hunt with one !!!! . i own a Horton 175 , and after much practice a 30 yard shot is max , an xbow only shoots a 20 inch bolt and losses energy very fast  they are not meant to just buy and then hunt !!!!! WE CAN AGREE ON THIS RIGHT?????:question::question::question:


----------



## llred

pilar said:


> you are 100% on this x bow thing , game will be lost , people will get hurt trying to shoot out of box blinds , the law was passed , but they should have made it where you need a training coarse before you can hunt with one !!!! . i own a Horton 175 , and after much practice a 30 yard shot is max , an xbow only shoots a 20 inch bolt and losses energy very fast  they are not meant to just buy and then hunt !!!!! WE CAN AGREE ON THIS RIGHT?????:question::question::question:


I think that is right on any weapon. 
The main reason for passing that xbow law is to open the door for more hunters. I am for that as long a people are responsible.


----------



## LRM

*yep shoot out of box blind*



pilar said:


> you are 100% on this x bow thing , game will be lost , people will get hurt trying to shoot out of box blinds , the law was passed , but they should have made it where you need a training coarse before you can hunt with one !!!! . i own a Horton 175 , and after much practice a 30 yard shot is max , an xbow only shoots a 20 inch bolt and losses energy very fast  they are not meant to just buy and then hunt !!!!! WE CAN AGREE ON THIS RIGHT?????:question::question::question:


your right just as soon as someone shoots out of a box blind and limbs hit the wall...they will only do it once..or not until they get the box repaired..:rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite




----------



## Bucksnort

Okay, I think I'm getting the message here. This thread is about idiots hunting not crossbows.


----------



## LRM

*yea that was my point...idiots..*



Bucksnort said:


> Okay, I think I'm getting the message here. This thread is about idiots hunting not crossbows.


the anti-hunters groups have to love the bickering

now it's time for a funny;

the world is full of "idiots"
the same idiots that will call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the Deer Crossing sign. The reason: Too many deer were being hit by cars and they didn't want them to cross there anymore.


----------



## Bucksnort

LRM said:


> the anti-hunters groups have to love the bickering
> 
> now it's time for a funny;
> 
> the world is full of "idiots"
> the same idiots that will call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the Deer Crossing sign. The reason: Too many deer were being hit by cars and they didn't want them to cross there anymore.


Yeah, the idiots say that this is the hunters fault because we have become so proficient at managing deer that the the population is too big now so cars are hitting them.


----------



## blackhogdog

I went to Academy and tried about 5 crossbows, wife and me both have never shot a crossbow or a bow hunted. The tech guy loaded them and instructed us both on aiming safety and range of them, we choose Horton 175's with the 3 dot scope, shot exactly where we aimed them at 30 yards, about 2 inch groups inside the store at 3d targets. at the store range. At the ranch Under 40 yards its death to hogs under the feeders or at the horsepen. I love not having to practice!!!!! Bottom line is they are now an accurate out of the box sighted in at the store killer, many people are finding out the practice time in not required and they are as fast or faster as lots of bows are. You are are missing the point and just tossing out cliches about crossbows, you ought to buy a good one and see what your missing. I would say if one took 20 newbies who had never shot a bow or a crossbow and trained them like my wife were and equipped them with the Horton 175 you would have more animals harvested than if you took 20 newbies and gave them 10 minutes of practice at Academy on 3d targets with a similar bow and arrow. What makes you angry is that you can not admit that the new crossbows are more accurate, easier to learn on and way faster and people actually engoy themm!!!!!!lol I rather be hunting with new crossbow hunters than with new bow hunters!!!!lol Just stay away from the old bow hunters who can not see the crossbow for what it is!!! They have been flying off the shelves and many new www.crossbowtexas web sites are opening up with forums to debate this very issue.


----------



## Captn C

catchysumfishy said:


> If you have a 5" group at 50 yards why are you shooting that far? This is the kind of stuff i'm talking about.......


 I shoot my bow at 50 yards all the time, but I seldom shoot at game past 20yds. I hunt real deer and they rarely stay put waiting for the arrow to arrive.

I used to shoot with a guy who was a state champ in field archery for several years and he preached praticing at long range. If you can hit a paper plate at 50 to 80 yards a deer shouldn't be too tough at 20!?!?!?!

BTW-I shoot a Hoyt V-Tec with all the limb saver gear and pretty heavy arrows, so it's not that loud, but the deer are hunted where I hunt so they are outta here in a flash!


----------



## drred4

LRM said:


> the anti-hunters groups have to love the bickering
> 
> now it's time for a funny;
> 
> the world is full of "idiots"
> the same idiots that will call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the Deer Crossing sign. The reason: Too many deer were being hit by cars and they didn't want them to cross there anymore.


haaa thats NIce:rotfl:


----------



## Bucksnort

blackhogdog said:


> I went to Academy and tried about 5 crossbows, wife and me both have never shot a crossbow or a bow hunted. The tech guy loaded them and instructed us both on aiming safety and range of them, we choose Horton 175's with the 3 dot scope, shot exactly where we aimed them at 30 yards, about 2 inch groups inside the store at 3d targets. at the store range. At the ranch Under 40 yards its death to hogs under the feeders or at the horsepen. I love not having to practice!!!!! Bottom line is they are now an accurate out of the box sighted in at the store killer, many people are finding out the practice time in not required and they are as fast or faster as lots of bows are. You are are missing the point and just tossing out cliches about crossbows, you ought to buy a good one and see what your missing. I would say if one took 20 newbies who had never shot a bow or a crossbow and trained them like my wife were and equipped them with the Horton 175 you would have more animals harvested than if you took 20 newbies and gave them 10 minutes of practice at Academy on 3d targets with a similar bow and arrow. What makes you angry is that you can not admit that the new crossbows are more accurate, easier to learn on and way faster and people actually engoy themm!!!!!!lol I rather be hunting with new crossbow hunters than with new bow hunters!!!!lol Just stay away from the old bow hunters who can not see the crossbow for what it is!!! They have been flying off the shelves and many new www.crossbowtexas web sites are opening up with forums to debate this very issue.


Good post. Deserves some green!


----------



## catchysumfishy

blackhogdog said:


> I went to Academy and tried about 5 crossbows, wife and me both have never shot a crossbow or a bow hunted. The tech guy loaded them and instructed us both on aiming safety and range of them, we choose Horton 175's with the 3 dot scope, shot exactly where we aimed them at 30 yards, about 2 inch groups inside the store at 3d targets. at the store range. At the ranch Under 40 yards its death to hogs under the feeders or at the horsepen. I love not having to practice!!!!! Bottom line is they are now an accurate out of the box sighted in at the store killer, many people are finding out the practice time in not required and they are as fast or faster as lots of bows are. You are are missing the point and just tossing out cliches about crossbows, you ought to buy a good one and see what your missing. I would say if one took 20 newbies who had never shot a bow or a crossbow and trained them like my wife were and equipped them with the Horton 175 you would have more animals harvested than if you took 20 newbies and gave them 10 minutes of practice at Academy on 3d targets with a similar bow and arrow. What makes you angry is that you can not admit that the new crossbows are more accurate, easier to learn on and way faster and people actually engoy themm!!!!!!lol I rather be hunting with new crossbow hunters than with new bow hunters!!!!lol Just stay away from the old bow hunters who can not see the crossbow for what it is!!! They have been flying off the shelves and many new www.crossbowtexas web sites are opening up with forums to debate this very issue.


Lol, good for you! A hill country whitetail can drop 18" and duck an arrow at 15 yds from a 340 fps semi-quiet compound-what in the heck do you think they can do when that 5 times louder X Bow releases? Don't try and answer, i know very well! What is going to happen when all of the huggers get their hands on stats at the end of the season "and they will" ?


----------



## catchysumfishy

Captn C said:


> I shoot my bow at 50 yards all the time, but I seldom shoot at game past 20yds. I hunt real deer and they rarely stay put waiting for the arrow to arrive.
> 
> I used to shoot with a guy who was a state champ in field archery for several years and he preached praticing at long range. If you can hit a paper plate at 50 to 80 yards a deer shouldn't be too tough at 20!?!?!?!
> 
> BTW-I shoot a Hoyt V-Tec with all the limb saver gear and pretty heavy arrows, so it's not that loud, but the deer are hunted where I hunt so they are outta here in a flash!


OK- it's not the SHOT at long ranges that helps it's the length of time an individual is steadying themselves for the long shot = steadier draw hold for longer periods of times at proficient ranges! :wink:


----------



## catchysumfishy

pilar said:


> you are 100% on this x bow thing , game will be lost , people will get hurt trying to shoot out of box blinds , the law was passed , but they should have made it where you need a training coarse before you can hunt with one !!!! . i own a Horton 175 , and after much practice a 30 yard shot is max , an xbow only shoots a 20 inch bolt and losses energy very fast  they are not meant to just buy and then hunt !!!!! WE CAN AGREE ON THIS RIGHT?????:question::question::question:


Yesir, it's not an crossbow hater issue or an crowding issue or a proficient 2" group on a target in the back yard issue! It's a real time in the field shooting at Live Wild game issue and the Idiotic term "Don't need to practice" Practice is needed with ALL types of weaponry! I will own a crossbow by next year due to the fact that i have torn both tendons loose in both of my elbows and i am not able to hold my draw back long enough to satisfy myself so i choose not to risk the life of any animal over my damaged arms-hayell yes i could shoot targets and hold 2" groups @ 30 yds with my drenalin but that is not a live moving target that may take an awkward step or hesitate coming around a bush or tree-can't hold long enough so i sold my bow! I wanted to watch for a year and see what is going on with the X bow situation before i just jump out and grab one! So this is not completely about X bows , it is about the people that know nothing about Archery -step out and purchase one-take it home/to the range ,shoot it a little and say I don't need to practice -this thing is accurate! It IS what it IS and it's been stated right here on this thread and the man got green for it.......Go Figure!


----------



## State_Vet

The distance you shoot with a bow/crossbow is going to be based on on two things (just like a rifle) the weapons limitations and how much/distance you practice.


----------



## Bucksnort

A good crossbow is one of the easist weapons to master. No recoil and deadly accurate under 40yds. It is a piece of cake. Nothing to it. I think someone with any hunting expeirence can master it in 5-6 shots. Heck I think I did it in one practice shot. Of course I couldn't of had better guidence than the Stumpster.


----------



## catchysumfishy

State_Vet said:


> The distance you shoot with a bow/crossbow is going to be based on on two things (just like a rifle) the weapons limitations and how much/distance you practice.


What do you shoot George?


----------



## Long Pole

I opened my weekly email from Academy this morning and what do I see on the cover...

An ad for Crossbows and how it's now legal to use during bow season.


----------



## empty pockets

I've been bowhunting for around 10 years; And do well with a bow. I'm going to shoot my NEW crossbow this year, because it spanks all over my bow in speed, accuracy, distance, and ease of use. It holds a 3.5in group a 50 yards, no way I can do that with a bow. By the way, It's legal. Sure, there will be wounded deer this year at the hands of amature x-bow hunters, but probably less than with a real bow. Pretty much everyone I know, other than myself (just by luck) has wounded and lost a deer with a bow. Maybe result will be better with a crossbow.


----------



## llred

It's kind pricey but check out PSE Tac 15 for and AR-15 convert.


----------



## catchysumfishy

empty pockets said:


> I've been bowhunting for around 10 years; And do well with a bow. I'm going to shoot my NEW crossbow this year, because it spanks all over my bow in speed, accuracy, distance, and ease of use. It holds a 3.5in group a 50 yards, no way I can do that with a bow. By the way, It's legal. Sure, there will be wounded deer this year at the hands of amature x-bow hunters, but probably less than with a real bow. Pretty much everyone I know, other than myself (just by luck) has wounded and lost a deer with a bow. Maybe result will be better with a crossbow.


Well, here is but 1 more of the things i have been talking about! A real bow is a Recurve Correct? :slimer:


----------



## llred

check out uncle ted's opinion on crossbows


----------



## rotti

I am bow hunter and have no issue at all w/ the legalization of crossbows in Tx. I have some friends that are adamantly against it but I dont agree. Anything that gets more people out in the woods and hunting that is legal, is nothing but a good thing IMO. Gives Grandfathers, Dad & kiddos another month to create memories out in the field. Cant argue w/ that!


----------



## spiwonka

yeah, it's pretty funny when people think they can shoot at deer 45, 50, 60, 70 yards with a crossbow. A deer will be history at that distance when a crossbow is shot. Crossbows bring another dimension to the words string jump!! Crossbow bolts are short and ballistically challenged compared to a normal arrow. Bolts lose power and speed very fast when compared to arrows. They do not have A further range then a compound bow. I've always wondered about he PSE Tac-15. IF the ar-15 receiver is the part to make a upper become a rifle, so by putting a crossbow upper on a ar-15 lower, would'nt that still be considered a rifle? Since your using a ar-15 lower. At first I was against crossbows during regular archer season, but it will be good with A few more hunters in the field, loving the outdoors. We need every extra hunter we can get to put up a good fight when they try to take our hunting rights away. Crossbows are indeed short range hunting tools, because of the amount of sound they let out upon firing. The closer the better, less chance of string jump and a bad shot. I look at them as another tool to get to hunt in the great outdoors!! Have fun and be safe on opening weekend!!


----------



## empty pockets

catchysumfishy said:


> Well, here is but 1 more of the things i have been talking about! A real bow is a Recurve Correct? :slimer:


I actually have two recurves and a compound. You're right recurves are REAL bows. I like the compound (it's easier) You've got to know though, I don't look to cook horns, I'm more of a tender vitals meat hunter. The easiest way I can bring in several deer is the way I will do it. I hunt in my pasture; If I had to pay to hunt deer, I wouldn't hunt. I like the idea of cheap meat that is not chemical and steroid infested. I get my jolly's and **** off my money on offshore fishing.:dance:


----------



## State_Vet

catchysumfishy said:


> What do you shoot George?


I've got a Horton 150.

Out to 60yards I'm good, past that I won't shoot, not because it won't hit it because it will, thats the limit I set for myself.

Snort on the other hand is good at 5 feet, at that distance, no string jump, complete pass through, and you never find the arrow


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I don't even hunt anymore, but I feel qualified to make a statement. The last 6 years I hunted I killed both bucks each year with a bow and this was low fence property. I did bow hunt for many years. The last 12 bucks averaged 8 points. 

Cross bows in bow season for anybody? My God, is nothing sacred?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

figure a way to shoot croakers out of a crossbow and we can really get something going..



:an6: GAY DOLPHIN FOR YA TOO...


----------



## Bassaholic

catchysumfishy said:


> I don't have a problem with them and i am very interested in them but with that a side, i am Nauseated at the amount of people that have Never shot Any Archery equipment that i have heard say that they just purchased a new crossbow and do they need some kind of "Special" tag to hunt with them and they need to know fast because Archery season starts in less than two weeks! Oh how many wounded animals will be in Excruciating pain or dying an agonizing death due to these Last minute warriors! This isn't to bash the people that know what they are doing-just the Idiots!


More people in the woods inherently brings more last minute warriors. However, I'd rather see the LMW's toting around xbows than recurves and compounds. Xbows are alot easier to learn how to shoot and means less likely to make that foul shot.


----------



## Bucksnort

State_Vet said:


> I've got a Horton 150.
> 
> Out to 60yards I'm good, past that I won't shoot, not because it won't hit it because it will, thats the limit I set for myself.
> 
> Snort on the other hand is good at 5 feet, at that distance, no string jump, complete pass through, and you never find the arrow


LOL, I tell that story over and over. Darn Borderbandit thought he'd be cute throwing that C'mere deer in our ground blind. I thought that buck was going to jump in with us.


----------



## Tombstone

Im with you Catchy! People keep losing the thought in this thread. It is not about if xbows should be legal, if they are safer, how far you can shoot, or how easy. I have never shot one, but am sure the are fun and don't have a problem with being legal. As has been said, more hunters the better for the sport. The problem is that a xbow it is still ARCHERY equipment and some of the people buying them are forgetting that. They think that just because they are easier to learn how to shoot, that they can buy one take a few practice shots, learn how it works and hit the woods. Being able to be a good shot with your equipment quickly is great, but these people aren't taking the time to educate themselves on the differences using archery equipment provides. Converts from bow to xbow isn't the issue, its the ones that have never used archery equipment and don't know/think about things like string jump, how much energy your arrow/bolt loses as your range increases, shot placement, how the wind factors, and what impact a little leaf has on arrow flight. Yes, these things take a little time to learn no matter what you use. Its the thought process some have, that you can buy it on thursday, take 2 practice shots, use the 2nd dot at 40 yds, and pull the trigger on saturday that really bothers me. Its NOT THAT SIMPLE!
If you are new to archery or are planning on using a xbow this year congratulations, but take the time to really learn about the differences of archery hunting, your equipment and its capabilities. Good luck to everyone in a couple of weeks!


----------



## State_Vet

Bucksnort said:


> LOL, I tell that story over and over. Darn Borderbandit thought he'd be cute throwing that C'mere deer in our ground blind. I thought that buck was going to jump in with us.


It was him or us Bro, him or us:biggrin:

I will say he did wink at you:wink:


----------



## atcfisherman

I have seen many time at Academy guys buying high powered rifles a couple of days before opening day. I asked one guy if he had hunted before and if he was going to go to the range. He said he always wanted to hunt and finally was asked by a friend to go to his lease. He said he would get to hunt by himself in a blind and the feeder was only 150 yards away. He said he was just going to use the bore sight since he was told it was good enough. I wonder how many deer have been wounded this way?

I can see guys like that trying to take a 200+ yard shot and wound a deer. But with bows and crossbows, you have to get the deer close (<40 yards) just to have a shot. And new bow hunters usually have a learning curve of how to stay motionless and extremely quiet just to get the deer that close. Just a though from an experienced bow & crossbow hunter whom have hunted this way for 9 years now.


----------



## sweenyite

*Are crossbows dangerous?*


----------



## nhampton

Hitting a target with a xbow is not the issue. My first bow I bought from a "buddy" 25 years ago. It gave me the chance to shoot at targets without the hassle of having to go to a gun range and we had a bunch of does that needed harvest. I was shooting 31" arrows at maybe 200/220 ft/sec. I practiced all summer until I could hit inside a 5" diameter circle @ 60 yds. I never intended to shoot that far, but was told the long range practice was good to polish your skills. The two does I shot that year were 20 to 25 yds and dropped in their tracks. Sounds great until you realize that I was shooting for their heart and hitting their spine. I almost gave up bow hunting because I figured I was just not able to hit my target. Then I talked with a friend who was a experienced bow hunter and he clued me in on what was going on. The deer were able to "jump the string" even at that close range. Over the years I have learned the deer's ability to do this is mitigated by allowing the deer to become comfortable in the area around the feeder, allow them time to settle in, take shots at calm deer that are not looking at you, and take shots at close range. It's taken many years of practice to hone these skills to become a decent archery hunter and I have still lost some deer along the way.

So what worries me is this, is somebody who goes to Academy today and buys a xbow an accomplished enough archer to hunt next weekend? I know rifle hunters do the same thing, but that still doesn't make it right. If I had to bet on someone successfully taking a deer, I'd bet on the yahoo with a bore sighted 270 with the deer at 150 yds over the xbow sighted in and shooting at anything over 30 yds. That is not to mention the fact that most deer shot in the shoulder with a 270 will expire within a few yards of where they were hit. Most archery shoulder hits require at least 70 to 100 yard of trailing and that's if the archer keep quiet and allows the deer to expire trying to figure out what happens rather than whooping, hollering, and fist bumping like they do on tv.

To hunt ethically with archery equipment, it requires a much higher skill level than does rifle. Not just from the standpoint of hitting a target, but what happens before the shot and after the shot. That is what attracted me to archery but it sure sounds like a lot of people are just going to pick up a xbow and start firing away without any of the other skills required to be successful and ethical.


----------



## State_Vet

sweenyite said:


> View attachment 232802


no, its the sticks with the pointy things that come off of them that are:wink:


----------

